
UBeam's wireless charging demo - perseusprime11
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/3/14505460/ubeam-wireless-charging-first-public-demo
======
dmitrygr
More detail: [https://www.axios.com/ubeam-finally-shows-off-its-
wireless-c...](https://www.axios.com/ubeam-finally-shows-off-its-wireless-
charging-technology-2236385621.html)

